

The Parable of Indentation - SEMW
http://makerskoans.tumblr.com/post/67454716740/the-parable-of-indentation

======
RiderOfGiraffes
It looks to me like it has a bug - it doesn't seem correctly to factorize
anything with a square factor. It also only need to loop up to sqrt(x), not x,
but that's an efficiency issue. It also doesn't correctly use an early abort
when x has had factors divided out.

There are more problems. Personally, I'd worry more about them than the
indentation, but if code layout is your biggest problem, go for it.

